# Can Lyft do this to me legally?



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

For the last two weeks I've been getting bombarded on the weekends with requests from Camp Pendleton Marine base. I don't have clearance to do pick-ups there unless I already have a marine in the car.

I've written to Lyft multiple times over the past year to stop sending me base requests , but they refused. The problem is ...if I don't accept them , I get threatened and punished for my A/R and lose all perks. If I cancel too many times I risk being deactivated.

How I've been handling this as of recently is accepting the ride and calling the marine , letting them know I don't have clearance so please cancel. They usually do, some create a stand off. I eventually cancel those .

I found out Camp Pendleton recently ended "base mode" so now hundreds of marines are desperate to get off base. Yesterday I had to call 10 different base pick ups so they would cancel and not mess up my stats.

Today it started happening again and I get a threat of suspension ?????? I was leaving Kaboo in Del Mar today and wasn't even to Carlsbad and was getting base requests from 20 miles away. It was insanity. I had to stop working.









Forcing me to attempt entry into a military installation that I don't possess clearance to enter doesn't sound legal. Thoughts?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I am not familiar with your Market at all.

But here a passenger who is inside a base already knows that the guards won't let anybody through. So they either pindrop properly where we can get to them or they can easily be talked to to get outside of the guard shack.

Another fix is to pay attention when you get a lyft ping and it looks like the pin is inside a base just don't accept it.

What is the per-mile rate in your Market?


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Highly illegal. Encouragement to trespass a military facility and kidnapping since you can legally pick up. Easy twenty in max for the whole corporation


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

What would it take to get clearance for the base?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> I am not familiar with your Market at all.
> 
> But here a passenger who is inside a base already knows that the guards won't let anybody through. So they either pindrop properly where we can get to them or they can easily be talked to to get outside of the guard shack.
> 
> ...


That's the problem though... when you start getting 29 base calls in a row and decline them you will lose all perks and be suspended . So I get suspended either way. I know which calls are base pickups . I'm just getting hosed here by Lyft.



amazinghl said:


> What would it take to get clearance for the base?


There's an RDIF chip thing and you have to apply and get all these extra checks. It's not worth it. The base is huge and the pick ups are 14+ miles on average . Speed limits of 15 mph in barracks areas. Boots aren't really tippers and they load 4 guys with them.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Good luck bud. I'm sure they could geo fence Pendleton for you but they won't for one ant. Stop driving or move away


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> That's the problem though... when you start getting 29 base calls in a row and decline them you will lose all perks and be suspended . So I get suspended either way. I know which calls are base pickups . I'm just getting hosed here by Lyft.


Huh? 
Last I checked acceptance rate doesnt matter.
Last I checked lyft was showing on a map where the ping is coming from.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> Huh?
> Last I checked acceptance rate doesnt matter.
> Last I checked lyft was showing on a map where the ping is coming from.


Yes it matters.. they time you out for not accepting pings and you lose the ability to see where the pick ups are going . I know Camp P well.. I know the base calls


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> Yes it matters.. they time you out for not accepting pings and you lose the ability to see where the pick ups are going . I know Camp P well.. I know the base calls


Chalk it up to maintaining a 85% AR.

Get clearence or let AR go below 85%. Pick one.

Logic doesn't apply to Lyft, but if you pax cxl rate is higher than average, I would assume other drivers figured it out.

Local forum?

That's all I got.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> For the last two weeks I've been getting bombarded on the weekends with requests from Camp Pendleton Marine base. I don't have clearance to do pick-ups there unless I already have a marine in the car.
> 
> I've written to Lyft multiple times over the past year to stop sending me base requests , but they refused. The problem is ...if I don't accept them , I get threatened and punished for my A/R and lose all perks. If I cancel too many times I risk being deactivated.
> 
> ...


Take it to your local media. They love rideshare stories.

I mean really, Lyft, to promote violating the security of a military base so near the anniversary of 911? Shame shame shame. Maybe Homeland Security needs to have a talk with the area manager.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> Chalk it up to maintaining a 85% AR.
> 
> Get clearence or let AR go below 85%. Pick one.
> 
> ...


It's way worse than AR dipping to 85 bro. I don't think you guys are realizing the volume of requests that are coming to me from this base. yesterday it was 20 in a row.. one right after the other .. the app wouldn't even let me sign off .. I don't get that many requests normally in 2 days of shifts let alone 5 minutes.

My AR would be at 1 % after 30 minutes of that nonsense. Lyft expects me to go to the gate and TRY to get on base ? Really? I'm going to have to call the damn marine ANYWAY to tell him I can't get on no matter who cancels.



Z129 said:


> Take it to your local media. They love rideshare stories.


They are on here too with all the AB 5 stuff in the news. They can hit me up if they want. I'll share my sob story ?



doyousensehumor said:


> Chalk it up to maintaining a 85% AR.
> 
> Get clearence or let AR go below 85%. Pick one.
> 
> ...


I appreciate all the suggestions . Not much action in my local SD forum. Very few post in there

I don't know if this is true or not but a marine told me yesterday that base mode was suspended because rideshare cars with access were going to parts of the base they shouldn't be. Now the availability of rides has plummeted because no one can get on without already having a marine they picked up off base that's going back to base. Once on there you can accept base pings.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> yesterday it was 20 in a row.. one right after the other .. the app wouldn't even let me sign off ..


If the requests come in too quickly to sign off, the only thing you can do is accept one, tell the app you're going offline after that trip, cancel and sign off immediately. Even if you delete the app, lyft will continue to send you requests, which is why you have to sign off.

What's happening to you makes a joke out of uber and lyft's claim that their "independent contractor" drivers can come and go when they please.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> For the last two weeks I've been getting bombarded on the weekends with requests from Camp Pendleton Marine base. I don't have clearance to do pick-ups there unless I already have a marine in the car.
> 
> I've written to Lyft multiple times over the past year to stop sending me base requests , but they refused. The problem is ...if I don't accept them , I get threatened and punished for my A/R and lose all perks. If I cancel too many times I risk being deactivated.
> 
> ...


I would drive up to the gate and get my five dollah.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Can't these guys just walk to the gate and get picked up there?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Atom guy said:


> Can't these guys just walk to the gate and get picked up there?


YES, our Men & Women in uniform can and DO at every other Base.
OP doesn't want to exert any effort for those sworn to protect him.
Unamerican
Sad

Deactivate ✔


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> Can't these guys just walk to the gate and get picked up there?


*****poor passenger experiences with a 5 star rating***** how is that even possible ??

There's a shuttle on base that can take them to the gate. They hate the shuttle because it's undependable and cabs are too expensive for them. So 1000's of them just try to order shared rides to off base


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> Can't these guys just walk to the gate and get picked up there?


Yes.

At all the bases in SAT most service members know that we are not allowed to pick up on base so they do walk to the gates for us. Everyone I've ever dropped off understands that I cannot enter and knows they will have to walk.

I've only had one person cancel because for whatever reason my vehicle showed that I was on base. I was not, I had just dropped off at the visitor center. She did need a ride from one side of the base to the other but understood that I could not do that.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> YES, they can and DO at every other Base.
> OP doesn't want to exert any effort for those sworn to protect him.
> Unamerican
> Sad
> ...


How dumb are you dude? If these guys were anywhere near the gate this wouldn't be thread right now. The base goes 20 miles later north . I know the base so well I can tell where they are by the street name. Most are at least 5 miles in if not 14 miles. You sound like an American idiot


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

MHR said:


> Yes.
> 
> At all the bases in SAT most service members know that we are not allowed to pick up on base so they do walk to the gates for us. Everyone I've ever dropped off understands that I cannot enter and knows they will have to walk.
> 
> I've only had one person cancel because for whatever reason my vehicle showed that I was on base. I was not, I had just dropped off at the visitor center. She did need a ride from one side of the base to the other but understood that I could not do that.


Well this is not that base. There a tons of new recruits (boots) that don't know anything about anything and they all expect to call a lyft like ordering a pizza. The thought that I can't get on base doesn't even cross their young minds


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> What would it take to get clearance for the base?


sigh up to be a marine .


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> I would drive up to the gate and get my five dollah.


If I was guaranteed $5 for no showing at the gate I would . Unfortunately the gate isn't close enough to the pax for me to collect a fee. The only fees I can collect is if Lyft stacked a ping , the marine loses his chance to have me call him to cancel.. the 2 min cancel closes and I've been driving too far with the previous pax , so it counts as being in route .


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

when you show up does the timer start ? if so let it time out collect your 5 . just wait 5 make your call once they answer just hang up no need to say a single word . collect your 5. 
if not call support have them cancel it for you . 
at this point you might as well s tart the trips with no pax lyft trying to screw you over . 
personally if there was zero timer i would just take the trip empty car no passenger.
if your getting fired then get fired for something you did incorrectly 
again best to call support


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> sigh up to be a marine .


The marines aren't looking to sign up a 46 year old but thanks for the suggestion


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Avoid the area completely.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> What would it take to get clearance for the base?


Dependent ID card or AD or veteran with their military ID, still everyone in the car would have to show ID and get scanned if they are with either one of those I listed which op has since stated he doesn't have

All personnel should know to walk out, that's standard


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

TPAMB said:


> Avoid the area completely.


The area is my home . O-side Uber = Oceanside

And to put this into perspective for you, Lyft is sending pings out further than 20 miles to these base pickups . I can't escape them In the North county


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

They aren’t mentioning they’re doing so when you call them?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> They aren't mentioning they're doing so when you call them?


Most understand that I'm calling because I can't get on base and they oblige the cancel. No fee is paid to me for that if it's done within two minutes. THAT IS the courtesy that I'm giving them. Not a call to arms , but a call to cancel


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> How dumb are you dude? If these guys were anywhere near the gate this wouldn't be thread right now. The base goes 20 miles later north . I know the base so well I can tell where they are by the street name. Most are at least 5 miles in if not 14 miles. You sound like an American idiot


Not a real thread
@O-Side Uber Not a real American


----------



## BoromirStark (May 23, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> when you show up does the timer start ? if so let it time out collect your 5 . just wait 5 make your call once they answer just hang up no need to say a single word . collect your 5.


I wait for the timer on the call to start and then am eligible to cancel.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> How dumb are you dude? If these guys were anywhere near the gate this wouldn't be thread right now. The base goes 20 miles later north . I know the base so well I can tell where they are by the street name. Most are at least 5 miles in if not 14 miles. You sound like an American idiot


He's not dumb, just a troll trying to get a reaction from you.

@Cold Fusion has has at least 50 different accounts here banned.

Just ignore him/her until (s)he makes a new account.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I’m surprised by the amount of stupid posts in this thread.
The OP is clear. Yet everyone proposes stuff that, if you read the post, you know they aren’t feasible...

Do you guys read the whole post? Or just a few words and try to answer something?


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I didn’t read the whole thread, but you could accept the ping and notify them by text you cannot enter the base and they have to come to a gate. 

If you have more energy, you could contact the base administrators to work out a plan.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Go to the Greenlight hub


----------



## Hideyokidshideyowifebcuz (Apr 30, 2019)

Omg so much drama up in here. Let me grab my tea cup.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Can you ask the pax to wait for you outside the base?

and legally it's their business they can do what they want, you have the legal right to try to sue them.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Chorch said:


> I'm surprised by the amount of stupid posts in this thread.
> The OP is clear. Yet everyone proposes stuff that, if you read the post, you know they aren't feasible...
> 
> Do you guys read the whole post? Or just a few words and try to answer something?


This is a catch 22. Plus we are picturing our local bases, where the solution is easy. OP must be in a small town where the only thing poping is the base.


O-Side Uber said:


> I appreciate all the suggestions . Not much action in my local SD forum. Very few post in there
> Post automatically merged: Yesterday at 10:56 PM
> I don't know if this is true or not but a marine told me yesterday that base mode was suspended because rideshare cars with access were going to parts of the base they shouldn't be. Now the availability of rides has plummeted because no one can get on without already having a marine they picked up off base that's going back to base. Once on there you can accept base pings.


I'm not sure caling support would help. Seems to be a unique situation, with no options.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> For the last two weeks I've been getting bombarded on the weekends with requests from Camp Pendleton Marine base. I don't have clearance to do pick-ups there unless I already have a marine in the car.
> 
> I've written to Lyft multiple times over the past year to stop sending me base requests , but they refused. The problem is ...if I don't accept them , I get threatened and punished for my A/R and lose all perks. If I cancel too many times I risk being deactivated.
> 
> ...


--------------
Never worked that area. Sounds like a great place to work. Driving them to a bar but not from a bar. I would apply to pickup and be done with the problem. Seems that could be a whole days work just to work the base and would keep your mileage down. 
When I call I would not ask the pax to cancel. Ask them to come outside the gate and wait. Base is huge -- they can jog over and wait. Start trip when you arrive at the gate, not when they get into the car.
To answer your question - yes, Lyft can do that. You are not dealing with a human that understands problems that occur when picking up. You are dealing with a computer that only sees that you are not picking up passengers.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> --------------
> Never worked that area. Sounds like a great place to work. Driving them to a bar but not from a bar. I would apply to pickup and be done with the problem. Seems that could be a whole days work just to work the base and would keep your mileage down.
> When I call I would not ask the pax to cancel. Ask them to come outside the gate and wait. Base is huge -- they can jog over and wait. Start trip when you arrive at the gate, not when they get into the car.
> To answer your question - yes, Lyft can do that. You are not dealing with a human that understands problems that occur when picking up. You are dealing with a computer that only sees that you are not picking up passengers.


I drive marines all the time . When it works out it's good. Take one back to base, able to pick one up from base. But as of recently there are way more marines trying to get off base than trying to get back to it.

*****try to pay attention I CAN NOT GET ON BASE WITHOUT A MARINE IN MY CAR

So if you are unfamiliar with my area... stop chiming in and start chiming the F out



Matt Uterak said:


> I didn't read the whole thread, but you could accept the ping and notify them by text you cannot enter the base and they have to come to a gate.
> 
> If you have more energy, you could contact the base administrators to work out a plan.


Yeah bro I'm gonna keep going to the gate and apologizing to the MPs..."hi it's me again.. I know you said I can't come on base, but HOW ABOUT NOW!???" These guys have machine guns, you do realize that right?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Can you not tell the app you have arrived manually? If so, go to the gate and do so. Wait 5, call, let ring once, collect cancel fee for no show.

I am able to manually state I've arrived on Lyft. It asks if I'm sure sometimes.

Lyft may ask you why you're saying you've arrived before you get there but you just have to explain that that's as close as you can get.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> For the last two weeks I've been getting bombarded on the weekends with requests from Camp Pendleton Marine base. I don't have clearance to do pick-ups there unless I already have a marine in the car.
> 
> I've written to Lyft multiple times over the past year to stop sending me base requests , but they refused. The problem is ...if I don't accept them , I get threatened and punished for my A/R and lose all perks. If I cancel too many times I risk being deactivated.
> 
> ...


Lyft and Uber view themselves as above US law and have the money and connections to keep it that way. To think otherwise is to be ignorant. As for your issue, the Philippines call center kids likely don't have a script for what you are asking and since they are outsourced, not employees of Uber, they could care less what answers they give drivers (and they do make them up if they don't know the answers....which is most of the time)


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Can you not tell the app you have arrived manually? If so, go to the gate and do so. Wait 5, call, let ring once, collect cancel fee for no show.
> 
> I am able to manually state I've arrived on Lyft. It asks if I'm sure sometimes.
> 
> Lyft may ask you why you're saying you've arrived before you get there but you just have to explain that that's as close as you can get.


I've tried that.. but since the pax is miles away from the gate , no cancel fee will be applied and that's a far drive not to get anything.

I once had a marine refuse to cancel so I drove to my house and hit arrive. Lol then it just continued to be a stand off for another 30 min.. so I finally cancelled and got nothing but I higher cancellation rate. There is no easy answer here.

Lyft would have to have their programmers alter the algo to only give cars with pax heading to Camp Pendleton as there final destination . Unfortunately on weekends the amount of marines trying to get off base far outweighs the amount trying to get on base .

Lyft should send them a message saying all cars are busy , please try again later. Sending me the ping is just wasting everyone's time. The irony is lyft is accusing ME of giving a bad customer experience... that's some funny shit Lyft!!!! It is your lazy company that is making this a bad experience for your customers.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> I've tried that.. but since the pax is miles away from the gate , no cancel fee will be applied and that's a far drive not to get anything.
> 
> I once had a marine refuse to cancel so I drove to my house and hit arrive. Lol then it just continued to be a stand off for another 30 min.. so I finally cancelled and got nothing but I higher cancellation rate. There is no easy answer here.
> 
> ...


Is there a Lyft Hub in your area?

Maybe explaining to a local person who actually lives in the area and understands English as opposed to Rovil could help.

Then again, it's Lyft we're talking about so probably won't matter


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> I drive marines all the time . When it works out it's good. Take one back to base, able to pick one up from base. But as of recently there are way more marines trying to get off base than trying to get back to it.
> 
> *****try to pay attention I CAN NOT GET ON BASE WITHOUT A MARINE IN MY CAR
> 
> ...


They gave machine guns? Most bases Ive entered have guards armed with Some flavor of Beretta M9 pistol. But who knows.

I am surprised there isn't some kind of formal policy regarding taxi type services.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> For the last two weeks I've been getting bombarded on the weekends with requests from Camp Pendleton Marine base. I don't have clearance to do pick-ups there unless I already have a marine in the car.
> 
> I've written to Lyft multiple times over the past year to stop sending me base requests , but they refused. The problem is ...if I don't accept them , I get threatened and punished for my A/R and lose all perks. If I cancel too many times I risk being deactivated.
> 
> ...


I would consider it an Emergency, after every cancel, leave a message to Lyft. On each cancel you MUST email Lyft and let them know so you can have a file and they have a record of why cancels are happening, illegal entry on a Marin base is cause for being neutralized by a riffle. Lyft message said in an emergency. Well??‍♂, WTF Lyft this is an emergency. But seriously your on your way to deactivation unless each and every time you send message and create a record.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> I would consider it an Emergency, after every cancel, leave a message to Lyft. On each cancel you MUST email Lyft and let them know so you can have a file and they have a record of why cancels are happening, illegal entry on a Marin base is cause for being neutralized by a riffle. Lyft message said in an emergency. Well??‍♂, WTF Lyft this is an emergency. But seriously your on your way to deactivation unless each and every time you send message and create a record.


I'm going to have to NOT work weekends until I figure out what's happening . Maybe "base mode" will go back into effect in the future and more cars will be available for pick ups there. This was never as big as an issue than what it's been lately. Thankfully today was Monday ... no marines .. pulled in $140 in 3 hours and now I'm doing other shiz



New2This said:


> Is there a Lyft Hub in your area?
> 
> Maybe explaining to a local person who actually lives in the area and understands English as opposed to Rovil could help.
> 
> Then again, it's Lyft we're talking about so probably won't matter


Tuesday's thru Friday's there's a makeshift hub in a parking lot . I'm certainly going to stop by there before the weekend and see if they'll reset my history given the circumstances


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

dmoney155 said:


> I would drive up to the gate and get my five dollah.


You will be surely disappointed then. The timer for a huge military base won't start anywhere near the gate.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

When I did an online search to visit Camp Pendleton, it came up with areas that the general public can visit. Can you have them meet you at one of these areas?

http://www.mccscp.com/visit/
http://www.mccscp.com/baseaccess


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Best thing to do is to enlist so you have a right to be there.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Invisible said:


> When I did an online search to visit Camp Pendleton, it came up with areas that the general public can visit. Can you have them meet you at one of these areas?
> 
> http://www.mccscp.com/visit/
> http://www.mccscp.com/baseaccess


Thank you for taking the time to look that up for me. ? There IS a visiting area at the gate.. however these new recruits are no where near there. If I call to meet them, they will have to cancel or I'll have to cancel .. and I will be in the same boat ?

lyft will see that I called the Pax and then lyft will see a cancellation . This activity is what they are threatening to suspend me for. Friday through Sundays is when this is happening. I'm going to do most of my work Monday thru Thursday until they figure it out ?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Apply for a some kind of base pass. Who knows until you ask.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

You are missing the boat. Drive as close as the gate will let you. Mark arrived. Call the pax to let them know you are as close as you can get. If they don't make it to you no show them and collect $5


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Kevin Kargel said:


> You are missing the boat. Drive as close as the gate will let you. Mark arrived. Call the pax to let them know you are as close as you can get. If they don't make it to you no show them and collect $5


I've tried that and the app tells me I need to drive closer to the pax ...if I over ride it and arrive anyway.. it then doesn't pay out the $5... it just says driver cancel 0 or passenger cancel 0.

When the marine is 8 to 14 miles from the gate , lyft isn't going to pay me for that.



Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Apply for a some kind of base pass. Who knows until you ask.


You can only get a visitor pass during business hours min they Friday. It's sat and Sunday that's the problem. Here's the deal . Camp Pendleton doesn't give a crap if the recruits want to get off base. Camp Pendleton cares about keeping the base secure. They have suspended "base mode" due to a security risk . So even a full blown security background pass wouldn't work at this time as a Lyft driver. Plus I don't want to go through all that.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> *****poor passenger experiences with a 5 star rating***** how is that even possible ??


First day on the job. :biggrin:


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Meant to say the visiting center at the gate is only open during business hours mon through Friday . Worthless on the weekend



Uber's Guber said:


> First day on the job. :biggrin:


That's true but I'm over 3K rides in ??


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Atom guy said:


> Can't these guys just walk to the gate and get picked up there?


Never been to Pendleton but...

Many bases rival a small city in terms of size.

What your suggesting *could* be like asking someone to walk to the next town over to get picked up.

Hilarious suggestion, not the answer.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

So, you could easily just decline these trips but you won't cause you're clinging to your 85% AR so you can see destination, do I have that right?

Meanwhile you're being threatened with suspension or deactivation for too many cancels or rider cancels because of this issue. 

You'd risk your account to preserve your AR - does this seem beyond ridiculous to anyone but me??


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Matt Uterak said:


> I am surprised there isn't some kind of formal policy regarding taxi type services.


Normally in a "base town" the cab companies get the clearances necessary to get on base or they never get calls from servicemen. It takes about 8 seconds after arriving in a new base to figure out which cab companies will/can get on base. Only the ones that are clear get called at all.

Most of the time, all the cab companies worth actually using will have full base clearances.

But uber doesn't bother with proper screening or actually working with them... and they have a nack for doing stupid shit.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Have you tried 


O-Side Uber said:


> For the last two weeks I've been getting bombarded on the weekends with requests from Camp Pendleton Marine base. I don't have clearance to do pick-ups there unless I already have a marine in the car.
> 
> I've written to Lyft multiple times over the past year to stop sending me base requests , but they refused. The problem is ...if I don't accept them , I get threatened and punished for my A/R and lose all perks. If I cancel too many times I risk being deactivated.
> 
> ...


Pulling up have your liscence registration and insurance card handi and telling them your there to do a pickup? Depending on the threat level you used to be able to to drive on with just an ID.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> That's the problem though... when you start getting 29 base calls in a row and decline them you will lose all perks and be suspended . So I get suspended either way. I know which calls are base pickups . I'm just getting hosed here by Lyft.


I believe they may be abke to suspend or deactivate you for too many cancels but I know for a fact that they can't suspend or deactivate for your AR. They'll send you threatening emails and text messages. I recommend laughing at them.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

uberist said:


> Have you tried
> 
> Pulling up have your liscence registration and insurance card handi and telling them your there to do a pickup? Depending on the threat level you used to be able to to drive on with just an ID.


I don't know if you're talking about before 2001? As a rideshare driver I have gotten denied every time I've tried to enter without a marine in my car. I show them my phone and I'd all that . They don't dig it at all



ariel5466 said:


> I believe they may be abke to suspend or deactivate you for too many cancels but I know for a fact that they can't suspend or deactivate for your AR. They'll send you threatening emails and text messages. I recommend laughing at them.


I just got a response from them . Lyft said they carefully reviewed my request and determined that I'm giving bad passenger experiences? If I call a marine on base again and ask them to cancel , they will suspend my account. So yeah, I'll have to deny any requests that come in from there , watch my A/R take a nosedive and lose my ability to see how long trips are or where they're going . Luckily this is just an issue on the weekends. I'll put most of my hours in during the week


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> For the last two weeks I've been getting bombarded on the weekends with requests from Camp Pendleton Marine base. I don't have clearance to do pick-ups there unless I already have a marine in the car.
> 
> I've written to Lyft multiple times over the past year to stop sending me base requests , but they refused. The problem is ...if I don't accept them , I get threatened and punished for my A/R and lose all perks. If I cancel too many times I risk being deactivated.
> 
> ...


I'm near Great Lakes Naval Base in Illinois and it's a similar problem. Rideshare isn't allowed on the base but at least there is a visitor's center for dropoffs. Great Lakes is geofenced and the personnel can't even order a ride while on base. Usually they walk off base and order and most of them know to call their driver and explain that they're Navy and where they are. But then again, you're dealing with Marines so maybe they can't figure that out. In any event, Lyft should geofence the base.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

I got a similar warning. The solution is simple. App off 

To me this is a prime example of progressive discipline that an employer would use. As a previous manager this is very similar to a written warning.

That's fine with me if they want to treat us as employees but pay us as employees. You are within full rights to cancel any trip. The fact that they hide driver cancellations now is even crazier. More elements of control since you cant even see how many trips you are cancelling.

If I ever need to cancel it is ALWAYS a safety issue, I feel unsafe driving with less than 3/4 tanks of gas, I feel unsafe because the passenger was in an illegal pickup zone... etc.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Either turn off your app when you are within pingable distance, or let the pings timeout. Only two choices you have. Lyft can't do anything for your low acceptance rate.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

No they can not do it legally . They're doing illegally , the law just hasn't caught up yet . But it will !!!


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Stop freaking out OP you can't get fired for low acceptance rating. 
Too many cancellations well that another thing.


----------



## Don't swim in pools (Sep 8, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> For the last two weeks I've been getting bombarded on the weekends with requests from Camp Pendleton Marine base. I don't have clearance to do pick-ups there unless I already have a marine in the car.
> 
> I've written to Lyft multiple times over the past year to stop sending me base requests , but they refused. The problem is ...if I don't accept them , I get threatened and punished for my A/R and lose all perks. If I cancel too many times I risk being deactivated.
> 
> ...


Acceptance rate doesnt matter. Who said it did? Your at risk for deactivation because you keep telling pax to cancel and they are reporting you. Just ignore camp Pendleton pings. I dont accept any pings from military bases in San Diego.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Don't swim in pools said:


> Acceptance rate doesnt matter. Who said it did? Your at risk for deactivation because you keep telling pax to cancel and they are reporting you. Just ignore camp Pendleton pings. I dont accept any pings from military bases in San Diego.


Honestly I've been trying to employ some forward thinking with this AB5 thing. They may dump all the drivers that have low AR rates.

You may not be getting as many requests as I do if you work further south normally . I live here so I get hit hard on the weekends ... it just blows because it's not my fault. I still feel the San Diego office at lyft should develop some type of enhanced queue for the Camp Pendleton base that lets the marines know it's busy and no cars are available .. wait and you will be notified when a ride is available. Not destroy good drivers statistics . Sending pings to drivers they know can't get to the destination should be a violation of something !!


----------



## Don't swim in pools (Sep 8, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> Honestly I've been trying to employ some forward thinking with this AB5 thing. They may dump all the drivers that have low AR rates.
> 
> You may not be getting as many requests as I do if you work further south normally . I live here so I get hit hard on the weekends ... it just blows because it's not my fault. I still feel the San Diego office at lyft should develop some type of enhanced queue for the Camp Pendleton base that lets the marines know it's busy and no cars are available .. wait and you will be notified when a ride is available. Not destroy good drivers statistics . Sending pings to drivers they know can't get to the destination should be a violation of something !!


If they make us employees I wont be driving anyways. But yeah I primarily work north county and can be flooded with pings but that doesnt mean I take them. Lots of trash to decline. You are in a good place to become a 45+ hunter. Keeping a high AR is a losing game for me personally. On both apps I run single digit AR sometimes because I am flooded with back to back long pickup or trash location or trash rating ect. Decline decline decline.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> For the last two weeks I've been getting bombarded on the weekends with requests from Camp Pendleton Marine base. I don't have clearance to do pick-ups there unless I already have a marine in the car.
> 
> I've written to Lyft multiple times over the past year to stop sending me base requests , but they refused. The problem is ...if I don't accept them , I get threatened and punished for my A/R and lose all perks. If I cancel too many times I risk being deactivated.
> 
> ...


Lyft sux big time in this regards. Your best move is to not drive anywhere near Pendleton, or turn off Lyft while you're near there and drive Uber. I have to do the same thing in the South Bay near Mattress Firm after a concert. Lyft will bombard you in machine gun fashion with pings from there, 15 minutes to pick up (and that's just their estimate since it'll take like 30 minutes in traffic). You don't even have the time to properly decline since it takes two screen taps while you're trying to drive. Lyft is extremely rude, so screw them (if you can).

Lucky for me, I can get on base since I have a military dependent ID. Funny, since my wife runs engineering at an Army base as a federal employee. Pendleton is a bad situation for the marines since it is huge in land mass. Those guys can't really get to the gate without riding in an Uber on base!

If you have to drive in this area, be ready for rides to the base from the Oceanside mall. Once you get on base with a rider, don't leave. Stay on base until you get a ping. The good thing is they mostly go to the mall or even farther like San Diego downtown or PB to party.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

With that type of demand, and the length of rides, I would investigate getting clearance. I know it's a huge pain, and sounds like you are familiar already with the process and base. Then dump Lyft, and do Uber pickups there as you will stack that long pickup fee on top of the 15+ mile/minute ride.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> For the last two weeks I've been getting bombarded on the weekends with requests from Camp Pendleton Marine base. I don't have clearance to do pick-ups there unless I already have a marine in the car.
> 
> I've written to Lyft multiple times over the past year to stop sending me base requests , but they refused. The problem is ...if I don't accept them , I get threatened and punished for my A/R and lose all perks. If I cancel too many times I risk being deactivated.
> 
> ...


Dont accept the pings if you can tell it is from the base. There is no consequence except misleading text messages from lyft.

You are flagged by lyft because you are accepting these pings but not completing the ride. Dont accept them and you have no problem.

Lyft is famous for taking money from passengers for illegal trips, like the many local airports that dont allow rideshare. They take the money and make you deal with the consequences.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> I know the base so well I can tell where they are by the street name.


If you don't have access to the base, how do you know it so well?

Somethings fishy.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Mista T said:


> If you don't have access to the base, how do you know it so well?
> 
> Somethings fishy.


Because Lyft drivers ARE allowed through the gate IF they have a marine in the car and are heading back to base , all I.d's scanned. Believe me Mista T, I love it when a plan comes together ... but when there IS NOT a marine in the car, access is denied.

So because of where I live I will also be denied of a good A/R rate and will likely be timed out. That gives me a big ole B.A. ya know what I mean???


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

This is a perfect example of a company which has not thought out their geofencing system and is not in touch with the regulations of the US Military and their facilities. It's 100% on Lyft and not your fault at all, but you need to go to the Greenlight Hub and straighten it out ASAP.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> YES, our Men & Women in uniform can and DO at every other Base.
> OP doesn't want to exert any effort for those sworn to protect him.
> Unamerican
> Sad
> ...


You obviously are not familiar with Camp Pendleton, the barracks are a long, long, long way from the guard posts.
Depending on the location of the assigned barracks I have driven 20 or so miles after being allowed entry onto the base.
And you have to have a Marine in the car to be allowed entry.

Nobody is walking to the guard post to wait for their Uber, it would take hours just to get there.
It never ceases to amaze me how big and undeveloped that base is, especially since it sits on prime real estate next to the ocean.


----------



## UserPablo (Jan 27, 2018)

No need to worry about acceptance anymore


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

UserPablo said:


> No need to worry about acceptance anymore
> View attachment 358137


I noticed that the last 2 days ! I had a 90% A/R but wasn't getting trip info. At least it's not just me


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> For the last two weeks I've been getting bombarded on the weekends with requests from Camp Pendleton Marine base. I don't have clearance to do pick-ups there unless I already have a marine in the car.
> 
> I've written to Lyft multiple times over the past year to stop sending me base requests , but they refused. The problem is ...if I don't accept them , I get threatened and punished for my A/R and lose all perks. If I cancel too many times I risk being deactivated.
> 
> ...


My area frequently floods. After a rain I physically cannot drive to certain areas. I am penalized as you are


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Mista T said:


> If you don't have access to the base, how do you know it so well?
> 
> Somethings fishy.


once had a drop off at Pendleton, and got pinged before even dropping off the current passenger.
I dropped him off at the barracks on the north part of the base, and right after that I was phoned by my next pickup, a Marine on base that just wanted to confirm i was still on base.
I told him I was and he was so happy, because once a driver is on base he becomes a hot commodity he can keep giving rides until he is taken off of the base.
The Marine was at the south end of the base, almost 20 miles away, if it was a civilian I would have cancelled, but since he is serving the least I could do was give him a ride.
Unfortunately I drive only at night and was unfimiliar with that area and of course google maps took me onto the shortest route.
5 south.
Needless to say I accidently went off of the base, when I got to the south enterance they absolutely would not give me permission to enter, even though I was just on the base and had a Marine waiting for me


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

CTK said:


> So, you could easily just decline these trips but you won't cause you're clinging to your 85% AR so you can see destination, do I have that right?


Worrying about your AR% is the second stupidest thing you can do while driving for Lyft/Uber.

(The #1 stupidest thing is cancelling on somebody with a service dog.)


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> For the last two weeks I've been getting bombarded on the weekends with requests from Camp Pendleton Marine base. I don't have clearance to do pick-ups there unless I already have a marine in the car.
> 
> I've written to Lyft multiple times over the past year to stop sending me base requests , but they refused. The problem is ...if I don't accept them , I get threatened and punished for my A/R and lose all perks. If I cancel too many times I risk being deactivated.
> 
> ...


You don't really have much options as lyft isn't going to move heaven and earth just for 1 driver.
I see 3 options.

1st and easiest option is to quit driving for lyft and just focus on uber.
2nd option is go and get yourself that almighty clearance and just become a base monkey that does base jobs and clean up.
3rd option is to stop accepting riders and stop calling them asking to cancel as this is a way to get deactivated as they make a complaint against you.

Don't expect the world to change around you as it is much easier to work around the world. Trying to battle lyft for ur unique problem can only end in tears. I get it I wouldn't want to spend 4 hours filling out forms and doing back ground checks to work on the base either but if that what you need to do then that what you got to do. Otherwise you got a criminal record preventing you getting clearance then ur tough out of luck.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> You don't really have much options as lyft isn't going to move heaven and earth just for 1 driver.
> I see 3 options.
> 
> 1st and easiest option is to quit driving for lyft and just focus on uber.
> ...


I highly doubt that I'm the only driver in Oceanside that this is happening to. I posted this in the main Lyft section because it gets better visibility . I guess I shouldn't be surprised at the mean responses .

I've lived here longer than Uber and Lyft . I'm not moving for them. I'm going to decline every Marine that pings me from base and deal the consequences if any.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> I highly doubt that I'm the only driver in Oceanside that this is happening to. I posted this in the main Lyft section because it gets better visibility . I guess I shouldn't be surprised at the mean responses .
> 
> I've lived here longer than Uber and Lyft . I'm not moving for them. I'm going to decline every Marine that pings me from base and deal the consequences if any.


Have you thought about a similar thread in the San Diego Forum? There may be guys that have strategies that live close to you and have to deal with this and have found a way to not get deactivated.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Have you thought about a similar thread in the San Diego Forum? There may be guys that have strategies that live close to you and have to deal with this and have found a way to not get deactivated.


You don't have to live in San Diego to see how unfair and discriminatory this action by Lyft is. I posted this in the main Lyft section because I knew it would get way more visibility and feedback. The SD sub forum is super dead and it also includes Uber , which I don't drive for Uber anymore.

My main question here was, is this legal? If not, are there any lawyers that would like to represent me? Since AB5 got signed, I was curious. Can Lyft legally send drivers pings to pick-up locations that the drivers are NOT authorized to be in, and then punish the drivers for not accepting them or punishing the drivers for calling the pax to notify them that the pick up is unauthorized .

Simple question yet the the answers I get are:

Post it somewhere else
Kill my self
Quit
Move away
Let my AR drop to 1%
Work an hour away so the base doesn't ping

Apparently I posted this in the slow adult section

You guys suck


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

O-Side Uber said:


> You don't have to live in San Diego to see how unfair and discriminatory this action by Lyft is. I posted this in the main Lyft section because I knew it would get way more visibility and feedback. The SD sub forum is super dead and it also includes Uber , which I don't drive for Uber anymore.
> 
> My main question here was, is this legal? If not, are there any lawyers that would like to represent me? Since AB5 got signed, I was curious. Can Lyft legally send drivers pings to pick-up locations that the drivers are NOT authorized to be in, and then punish the drivers for not accepting them or punishing the drivers for calling the pax to notify them that the pick up is unauthorized .
> 
> ...


What would you like Lyft to do?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Demon said:


> What would you like Lyft to do?


Thank you for asking.. I would like Lyft to geofence the base and not ping drivers that aren't already on there.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lyft should have a queue for the base. They have the technology.
Let me give you an example:
I live in NC approximately 20 minutes from SC. I'm authorized to Uber in SC, but not Lyft. Lyft requires a $30 inspection from NTB in order for me to get pings in SC.
So as soon as I drop in SC, Lyft excludes me because I did not upload that inspection document.
They could do the same thing for Pendleton.
Require the base approval documents to be uploaded and then only offer pings to authorized drivers.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> You don't have to live in San Diego to see how unfair and discriminatory this action by Lyft is. I posted this in the main Lyft section because I knew it would get way more visibility and feedback. The SD sub forum is super dead and it also includes Uber , which I don't drive for Uber anymore.
> 
> My main question here was, is this legal? If not, are there any lawyers that would like to represent me? Since AB5 got signed, I was curious. Can Lyft legally send drivers pings to pick-up locations that the drivers are NOT authorized to be in, and then punish the drivers for not accepting them or punishing the drivers for calling the pax to notify them that the pick up is unauthorized .
> 
> ...


You suck.

There's a simple solution that a number of us slow adults have pointed out to you but you're unwilling to take it. instead you want to sue Lyft for violating a non existant law, as though Lyft and the world owe you some sort of nirvana experience.

This is the result of too many participation trophies.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

What perks?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

O-Side Uber said:


> Thank you for asking.. I would like Lyft to geofence the base and not ping drivers that aren't already on there.


So then I have two questions, 
1. Why would you continue to do business with a company that treats you this way?
2. Why should Lyft geofence the area when other drivers may have the permit to be on base & pick up?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Demon said:


> So then I have two questions,
> 1. Why would you continue to do business with a company that treats you this way?
> 2. Why should Lyft geofence the area when other drivers may have the permit to be on base & pick up?


Part of the problem is that "base mode" may have been suspended , which would explain the insane amount of requests I had coming in last few weekends.

This means even cars that had extra clearance may not have been let on without a marine. I was in panic mode when I first posted the thread. Now I'm prepared to change up my routine on the weekends. Thanks to all that gave suggestions ✌


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

After reading this thread I can imagine how frustrated those damn aliens in area 51 must feel when trying to order their Lyfts, alien lives matter too!


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

chitownXdriver said:


> After reading this thread I can imagine how frustrated those damn aliens in area 51 must feel when trying to order their Lyfts, alien lives matter too!


That's funny! I was going to use the Area 51 base as an analogy for my situation , since many drivers weren't getting it. They're like "hey man , why don't you get extra clearance so you can pick up them aliens ? "


----------

